# Help with Plumbing



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2008)

After a few years of being a novice but a MAD DIY person I have decided to build myself a Marine tank.. it is L Shaped.. 1100 mm X 1100 mm X 450 mm X 600 mm high.... 

I would like to have the whole thing neat looking, thus having holes drilled everywhere in the tank and have all the plumbing internal and going into the stand 

I am looking for a diagram showing a good plumbing diagram that may give me ideas and suit my tank design.. 

I currently have a few decent canister filters, however I have no probs building what ever I need to have a decent set up that is cosmetically good that offers a perfect filtration and water movement set up.

I wont be going for a species set up, it will more than likely be a Marine community tank

Really looking forward to your response

Kevin


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

If you live near a good fish store that has mainly salt water aquariums, they will be gladly show you their plumbing. There's one near me where they showed me different kinds of sumps they had installed.

If you want that "L" shape, you might want to go with two sumps under the tank.


----------

